# LITHUANIA | Railways



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread is about railways in Lithuania. Map:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...n-rail-baltica-joint-venture.html?channel=542
> 
> *Deal reached on Rail Baltica joint venture*
> Wednesday, October 29, 2014
> ...


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

@dimlys1994
You could have found a more up to date map. Much of the lines are closed.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> @dimlys1994
> You could have found a more up to date map. Much of the lines are closed.


I have updated, but is that it?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

> Žaliakalnis Funicular Railway


Not really many passengers though, from time to time the car drives empty. What's the problem here, the tickets price perhaps?


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is an article about the delayed construction of Rail Baltica Phase I (PL/LT border to Kaunas). Original (Lithuanian language): http://lzinios.lt/lzinios/Trasa/projekto-rail-baltica-1-uzkulisiuose-nerimas-del-terminu/

Poor Google translation into English: https://translate.google.com/transl...siuose-nerimas-del-terminu&edit-text=&act=url

EU funding is reported to be at risk due to the delays.


----------



## wiopfodes (Nov 24, 2014)

i like it very much,thanks for your sharing


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ers-skoda-double-deck-trains.html?channel=529
> 
> *Lithuanian Railways orders Škoda double-deckers*
> Thursday, December 04, 2014
> ...


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

So when does electrification of whole line Vilnius-Minsk due to be completed?


----------



## Goy (Sep 27, 2014)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Rail Journal:



Rail Baltica is vital to Baltic countries independence. A track avoind passing by Russian territory could get Baltic Countries more independence from Russian imperialism. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_Baltica


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Goy said:


> Rail Baltica is vital to Baltic countries independence. A track avoind passing by Russian territory could get Baltic Countries more independence from Russian imperialism


^^Please less politics here - it's Railways thread


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

*The EC has informed that it suspects LG of limiting competition by removing line to Reņģe, Latvia*








picture of the line in question in Autumn 2014, from parovoz.com



> The European Commission has informed the Lithuanian railway incumbent AB Lietuvos geležinkeliai ("LG") that it suspects the company of having limited competition on the rail markets in Lithuania and Latvia by removing a railway track connecting the two countries. Such behaviour, if established, would breach EU antitrust rules that prohibit the abuse of dominant market positions. The removal of this track may have prevented customers from using the services of other rail operators for the transport of freight between Lithuania and Latvia. The sending of a statement of objections does not prejudge the outcome of the investigation.


Yes, I am so bored, that I will simply quote the press release. If you want to read more, please, go ahead and read the full press release.

http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-15-2940_en.htm


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Goy said:


> Rail Baltica is vital to Baltic countries independence. A track avoind passing by Russian territory could get Baltic Countries more independence from Russian imperialism.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_Baltica


Why is it not possible to make it

Helsinki-Talin-Riga-Vilnus-Warsava


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

Shenkey said:


> Why is it not possible to make it
> 
> Helsinki-Talin-Riga-Vilnus-Warsava


Vilnius is not even remotely on a direct path between Riga and Warsaw. Subject to the constraint of not passing through Kaliningrad, Kaunas more or less is on a direct path between Riga and Warsaw. There is already a Kaunas - Vilnius line which is being converted to dual gauge, so there would be no problem running Warsaw - Kaunas - Vilnius trains or Vilnius - Riga - Tallinn trains.


----------



## artisanvapor (Jan 7, 2015)

*Nice pics*

Nice pics very great place for travelling.................


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Diesel locomotive*

Twin-section diesel locomotive 2M62M with freight cars in Vilnius.










by me


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Diesel passenger train*

DR1AM in Vilnius










by me


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

A video of the largest railway freight hub in Lithuania: Vilnius Intermodal Terminal and Vaidotai freight station. I took it a few days ago


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Are there any works on railways in Lithuania? I mean a normal gauge from Polish border to Kaunas, or Vilnius, or even further to Latvian border? As far as I've heared there are some works for a normal gauge railway but I don't know too much details. Which is the situation with Lithuanian railways and its connection to Warszawa?

I'm planning a trip from Warszawa. At this moment it's just an idea to reach Tallin, and I really I have no idea how the trains works on Baltics. Which is the furthest north point you can reach only by one train from Poland?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

^^
They recently completed the European gauge railway from Poland to Kaunas. But the European gauge passenger service hasn't been established yet.

I have no idea about the Poland–Lithuania train service. I found this webpage that shows you have to switch trains in Mockava (border station). Meanwhile the Lithuanian Railways webpage doesn't even offer the option to show the timetable for Kaunas–Mockava trains. From their webpage it seems that trains from Kaunas go only as far as Marijampole. Weird.

As for Lithuania–Latvia rail link — the only train (an overnight train) was cancelled in May...

But the Latvia–Estonia rail link is very confusing. There are 3 trains per day from Rīga to Valga. Until 31st of December (I hope they don't extend this again) 2 of those services are run by replacement buses. And only the midday replacement bus service makes a connection to the Valga–Tallinn train. From January it should be possible to get to Valga by train and make the connection to Valga–Tallinn train.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

If I got it right, there's currently no train running between Poland and Lithuania. All in all, choosing train for an international traveling in between Baltic countries does not seem very reasonable.


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

I went to Vilinus from Poland once, I can't remember if I changed train in Lithuania


----------



## karakachanow (May 20, 2014)

Trupman said:


> If I got it right, there's currently no train running between Poland and Lithuania.


There was a Polish train planned to Mockava, but was cancelled due to lack of connection. The talks about regional train on that route also achieved nothing.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Trupman said:


> If I got it right, there's currently no train running between Poland and Lithuania. All in all, choosing train for an international traveling in between Baltic countries does not seem very reasonable.


Yes, take the bus instead.


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Never even knew this website existed (until I got 'recommended it as a Twitter follow)



European Railway Review said:


> The European Investment Bank and Lietuvos Geležinkeliai (LitRail), has signed an agreement for €68 million in support for the modernisation of railways and rolling stock in Lithuania.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Taken from Here


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...s-enter-service-in-lithuania.html?channel=529
> 
> *Pesa inter-city DMUs enter service in Lithuania*
> Friday, June 10, 2016
> ...


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

Till 2021-22 about 309 km of railways from Kaišiadorys to Klaipėda will be electrified. It will cost 250–300 mln. Eur.
More info in lithuanian here.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

That's some very good news. I assume we're going to see some speed increases as well. We've been stuck with 120km/h for way too long.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

^^
Lol, probably not

It's just electrification. And with freight being the main target.
160 needs changes in signaling, infrastructure and perhaps even rolling stock

PS I'm jealous about the progress of Lithuanian railways


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> ^^
> Lol, probably not
> 
> It's just electrification. And with freight being the main target.
> ...


Keep in mind that they're also upgrading the track to double track between Kaisiadorys and Klaipeda. Some rolling stock is already capable of 160km/h (double deckers used by Lithuanian Railways) while some can do 140km/h (Pesa 730M). There were talks about speed increase on Vilnius-Kaunas route to 140-160km/h by one of the offcials a few weeks agfo. All in all I think it's likely that things may be moving forward this time.

Another reason to have some hopes is the new management of the Lithuanian Railways. I don't know how much everyone is aware but there was a complete and unprecedented purge of the previous management of the Lithuanian Railways who were engaged in corrupt deals and were basically a bunch of thugs using the company for their own needs. They were pretty much told to get the hell out as they were standing. All at once (a dozen or so people). Followed up by further cuts in staff numbers and restructuring. The new management is much younger and have nothing to do with the old corrupt establishment or politics for that matter.

The current minister of Transportation (who is largely responsible for the transformation of Lithuanian Railways) is known for having an extreme lack of tolerance for corruption or lack of transparency and is easily the best and most competent minister in Lithuanian Government at the moment. 

With all this in mind I do have some hopes.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Pansori said:


> Keep in mind that they're also upgrading the track to double track between Kaisiadorys and Klaipeda. Some rolling stock is already capable of 160km/h (double deckers used by Lithuanian Railways) while some can do 140km/h (Pesa 730M). There were talks about speed increase on Vilnius-Kaunas route to 140-160km/h by one of the offcials a few weeks agfo. All in all I think it's likely that things may be moving forward this time.


Yes, it's great that you are also double tracking.  By the way, how does LG finance that? Also mostly EU co-funding or parts come from the state?

An upgrade of Kaunas–Vilnius to 160 is very logical and I am indeed pleased to hear that they want to do so. It would probably boost the economy of both cities and entire Lithuania. But the Klaipeda line is very long and probably would not bring that big benefits to the economy. (Though it would be very nice and strengthen the regions)



> Another reason to have some hopes is the new management of the Lithuanian Railways. I don't know how much everyone is aware but there was a complete and unprecedented purge of the previous management of the Lithuanian Railways who were engaged in corrupt deals and were basically a bunch of thugs using the company for their own needs.


WOW! I didn't know. I'm more and more jealous of you guys


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*Lithuanian Railways looks to buy new passenger trains for EUR 200 mln*


> [...] The company told LETA/BNS later that it was tentatively planning to purchase around 35 trains, with the exact number to be decided after the consultations. Some of the trains should be electric and others should be diesel or hybrid.
> 
> _LG Keleiviams _expects to sign a contract on the purchase of new trains in late 2021. It will use its own funds and EU money to finance the acquisition.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

dimlys1994 said:


> This thread is about railways in Lithuania. Map:


good map !!


----------



## Natasza K (Aug 22, 2020)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> ^^
> They recently completed the European gauge railway from Poland to Kaunas. But the European gauge passenger service hasn't been established yet


And 5 years later nothing is done?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

For already quite a long time there is a passenger service, but it's weekends-only


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

LTG LINK will buy 30 EMU's, of which 19 will be BEMU's (with batteries) for 200 mln. Eur.



















Source


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

Recent article about new european gauge HSR Kaunas-Klaipėda (google translate):



> *High-speed trains to Klaipėda – in a few decades*
> 
> The Minister of Transport and Communications says that the aim will be to *eventually build a European railway line to Klaipėda*. Marius Skuodis promises to make efforts to include the line in the European transport network projects and to build the high-speed railway after the Rail Baltica project is completed.
> 
> ...


Greitieji traukiniai į Klaipėdą – po kelių dešimtmečių


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

What's the timeline for the Kaunas-PL border section of Rail Baltica?


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

Rebasepoiss said:


> What's the timeline for the Kaunas-PL border section of Rail Baltica?


From 2020-07-20 article:
Modernizuos „Rail Baltica“ geležinkelio liniją nuo Jiesios (Kaunas) iki Lenkijos sienos - Visas turinys - AB „Lietuvos geležinkeliai“


> The Ministry of Transport and Communications of the Republic of Lithuania, Lithuanian Railway Infrastructure AB (LTG Infra) and the joint venture partners Sweco Lietuva UAB and DB Engineering & Consulting GmbH have signed an agreement under which the optimal route for the modernisation of the Polish-Lithuanian border - Jiesia [basically Kaunas] line of the Rail Baltica project will be determined in a *24-month timeframe*, as well as the territories required for the development of the engineering infrastructure of communication communications will be planned and the conditions for the harmonious development of the infrastructure will be established.



So RB route to the borber will be known by 2022, finnished in 2026, just like whole RB.


----------

